# Chơi game mọi lúc, mọi nơi cùng gói cước Game Data GD1 chỉ với 2K/ ngày



## anhtrang126598 (8 Tháng sáu 2021)

GAME DATA - GÓI CƯỚC DÀNH RIÊNG CHO GAME THỦ

Bạn là một game thủ chính hiệu

Bạn say mê những trận đấu trí gay cấn

Bạn không muốn bị ngắt quãng chỉ vì hết data khi đang chơi game

Đáp ứng yêu cầu của bạn, MobiFone gửi tới bạn gói Game Data GD1 siêu tốc độ cao

Chỉ 2.000đ/ngày bạn có thể thoải mái chơi game và trải nghiệm các tựa game đình đám tại Việt Nam cực nhanh và ổn định.

Gói cước duy nhất trên thị trường cho phép chơi game mobile mọi lúc, mọi nơi KHÔNG GIỚI HẠN DUNG LƯỢNG TỐC ĐỘ CAO tại địa chỉ http://gamedata.mobifone.vn

Nhanh tay soạn ngay theo cú pháp: *DK GD1 gửi 999* để tận hưởng gói cước giá rẻ này nhé cả nhà.







Thông tin chi tiết về chương trình, xin liên hệ tổng đài 9090 để được hỗ trợ!


----------

